# Editing one's own posts. General question.



## 661-Pete (14 Jul 2009)

Question for Shaun/Admin (if it's not too much trouble). Is there a technical issue with large-scale editing of one's own posts? Or if too many people do it at once? Can it cause the forum itself to throw a wobbly? And perhaps if not on this (very well-looked-after! ) forum, could it happen on someone else's (possibly less well-maintained) VBulletin-powered forum?

I'm asking this because of an issue that's arisen on another forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2009)

TBH I'm not sure.

The best place to ask is the vBulletin support forum:

http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

